# F.3.A.R.kaufe Collector´s Edition



## Crysisheld (15. Juli 2011)

*F.3.A.R.kaufe Collector´s Edition*

Hallo, 

ich verkaufe eine meiner deutschen Collector´s Edition von F.E.A.R.3. Die Collector´s Edition ist noch original verschweisst und das Spiel wurde noch nie benutzt. Neupreis 99 EUR Ich verkaufe sie für 20*EUR inkl. Versand*, da ich sie doppelt geschenkt bekommen habe. 

Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja per PN oder hier im Post melden. 

Gruß


----------



## Crysisheld (30. Juli 2011)

push!!!!!!


----------



## Crysisheld (22. August 2011)

push nach Preisänderung


----------



## shirib (23. August 2011)

Dein Wortspiel im Titel gefällt mir.


----------



## Crysisheld (23. August 2011)

und mir dein Profilbild


----------



## shirib (24. August 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> und mir dein Profilbild


Hier findest du noch mehr Bilder von ihr.


----------



## Crysisheld (24. August 2011)

Hmm so nach der kleinen Berichtigung des Smileys - wie sieht es jetzt aus - möchtest du meine F.3.A.R. Collector´s Edition kaufen? Ich meine du postest ja hier in einem Verkaufsthread


----------



## Crysisheld (30. August 2011)

So Preis nochmal gesenkt


----------



## Crysisheld (11. September 2011)

push....


----------



## Crysisheld (18. September 2011)

so noch einmal hoch 30 EUR inkl.  ein echtes Schnäppchen im Laden liegt die Collector´s für 55 EUR


----------



## Crysisheld (27. September 2011)

push ..................


----------



## tommydieente (4. Oktober 2011)

25 Euro und ich nehme sie ....


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (4. Oktober 2011)

tommydieente schrieb:


> 25 Euro und ich nehme sie ....


 
Er verkauft sie doch für 20€ inkl. 
(Btw: Guter Preis dafür!)


----------



## tommydieente (5. Oktober 2011)

*So blöde....*

Da habe ich doch glatt was übersehen.....

Danke für den Hinweis. Bei Kauf gehen 5 Euro an Dich 

Also... für 20 Euro nehm ich sie.....


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (5. Oktober 2011)

*grins* 
Ne ne, lass stecken. 
Viel Spaß beim zocken dann!


----------



## Crysisheld (5. Oktober 2011)

Oh hab ganz vergessen hier zu closen Danke Cryptic dass du nochmal gepushed hast, ist übrigens für 35 weg


----------



## Crysisheld (15. Juli 2012)

push..........


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Oktober 2012)

und wieder hochschieb


----------



## Crysisheld (11. November 2012)

pushhh.....


----------



## Mothman (11. November 2012)

Wieso pusht du den Thread denn, der ist doch geschlossen. Wird jedenfalls so bei mir angezeigt.


----------



## Crysisheld (11. November 2012)

ja habs auch erst gemerkt als mich chidiablo drauf angesprochen hat


----------

